# Caring for shrimp and overpopulation



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm new to keeping shrimp. I'm pretty sure I just have regular cherry shrimp I started with a half dozen a few months ago and I must have nearly >50 now. The tank is a 29 gallon. When is it a good idea to reduce the population and will they eventually become inbred? I thought I read something about that, but not sure. In other words, will I eventually need to introduce new shrimp into my tank? Maybe there is a good thread on this topic already?


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Well I already found the answer to one question. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/shrimp-other-invertebrates/31387-breeding-shrimps.html

Looks like mixing up the gene pool after a while is a good thing.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

i have around 70 in a 2 gallon. 50 in a 29 gallon should be fine. if its a well planted all shrimp tank you could probably keep a t least 1000 in there


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Just make sure you can keep the tank clean enough for them and that they are getting enough food.

When you can't feed them enough without fouling the water (or when you get to a point where water changes are too intensive) then you are overpopulated and will need to sell/trade them.


----------

